# Some help, please



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Alrighty I need some help here. 

My mom wants me to go top church on Sundays. We've never really been the family to be so religious, although my parents do believe in that or whatever. I told my mom no, I did not want to go. I'm not religious, I'm agnostic dammit. And she won't take 'no' for an answer. She also gets furious when I tell her I don't believe in the 'high power' and such, so I try not to directly say that as much.
The point is my mom is going to force me to go to church on Sundays and I'm agnostic.

What the hell am I going to do. 
I've tried telling her that I don't want to go/ I'm not going/ I don't believe in that stuff/ I'm not religious/ she needs to respect my beliefs, etc.

She just says "You were baptized, and you're going whether you like it or not."
Help. :<


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2009)

Well you should go.

It's not that bad at all.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Tell her you need to study. Orr umm your sick. o.o


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Im asian so I wouldnt know about church.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well you should go.
> 
> It's not that bad at all.


Hon. 
I don't believe in god. I'm agnostic.
I wouldn't stand being taught religion for one second.
I don't believe in it.

My mom isn't stupid. She'll drag me there. -__-


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

Go =D i like it at florida because it was fun there =D the songs were beautiful. I now live in NJ where its peace loving ^^


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Go =D i like it at florida because it was fun there =D the songs were beautiful. I now live in NJ where its peace loving ^^


You guys keep telling me to go.
I don't want to go.
I need help because my mom is forcing me to go and I don't believe in that.

[Wow. I'm from New Jersey and I live in Florida now xD]


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, sorry about that.

Maybe you should go straight up to her face, stand on your tippy toes and quietly say "No is my final answer Missy ..."


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

Wait you never been to church before?


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Just because you dont believe in it, doesnt mean you shouldn't enjoy it. Just go there and do whatever. You dont have to mean it. I think its quiet (Havent been to a church so I wouldnt know) so it would be a nice place to think.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Wait you never been to church before?


I have a million years ago.
Before I stopped believing in it.
I was never a really active goer to church anyways. 

My mom aggravates me. Gah. I even wrote a poem about this kind of thing yesterday.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Not me. Im asian. I go to a temple. But havent been there in 3 years since. I moved. Its really big. o.o About half the size of a mall.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Sakura, even if I did go they'd know I don't believe. 
And they'd want me too.

And they'd be all like: "SEE THE LIGHT!!!"
And I'd be all like: "GTFO of my face"


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

Write a letter with peoples names on it that you don't want to go to church and all and why =D


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

stay in the bathroom all day and tell them you got food poisoning. I dont think they would want you to go to church and puke on the floor. o.o Trust me. When I had food poisoning, I PUKED SPRITE OUT.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Write a letter with peoples names on it that you don't want to go to church and all and why =D


You know....my mom kind of knows I don't believe in god. She pretty much freaked out when I told her that. She was reading the bible out loud and I was like "._."
If my dad found out he would have a fit. My parents just can't accept the fact that I don't believe in what they believe. Which frustrates me to a high degree but whatever. I mean in the end it's just something you believe in. Not necessarily fact. 
Gosh I wish I could tell them that. 

Sakura, those kinds of tricks don't work with my parents.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 21, 2009)

I think I can help you, I was once in a very similar situation with my family.

How old are you?


----------



## bud (Mar 21, 2009)

That stinks <_< Seriously, she said you had to go because you were baptized? That's a lame excuse. You can't choose whether to be baptized or not since most are baptized when very little, usually when you can't talk or make such a big decision. My suggestion: rebel, be stubborn and say: "no, I have different beliefs and do not want to be forced to believe something I do not want to believe in". Your mom should just respect your beliefs. If you want to be agnostic, that is something you believe and your mom should respect that and not do anything to try to convert you back. Everyone is allowed to have their own beliefs and still be respected.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I think I can help you, I was once in a very similar situation with my family.
> 
> How old are you?


I'm 14, almost 15. 

Yeah Bud, I think the exact same way. I'm pretty sure most of you already know how I think about things, I'm very open minded and that's already in my head. The problem: my parents.


----------



## lilypad (Mar 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Go =D i like it at florida because it was fun there =D the songs were beautiful. I now live in NJ where its peace loving ^^


Guys, I don't think coffeh wanted you to tell her why she should go, she wanted advice on how to convince her mom to not force her to go to church.

Anyways, here is my advice:
You should explain to her that you are an individual you and are not a young child and now you have your own beliefs. If you are able to respect that she enjoys going to church, etc. and not denounce her religion then she should have respect for what you believe in. About the whole baptism thing, you were probably a baby (I was baptized when I was a baby so I am guessing you were too) and you had no religious outlook and no say on whether or not you wanted to be baptized. My mom tells me that even though we are protestants (I think.. I don't even really know my religion =P) we are good people and so it doesn't really matter if we go to church or not. I hope this helps some what, and good luck. Parents can be very stubborn on their believes and don't like to loose a battle to their kid.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you have a job?


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

~1~ Stay Calm.
~2~ Go up to your mom.
~3~Say what you said clearly last time in a not hesitating or in anger way.
~4~Be nice and all.

I don't know if this might work lol.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> ~1~ Stay Calm.
> ~2~ Go up to your mom.
> ~3~Say what you said clearly last time in a not hesitating or in anger way.
> ~4~Be nice and all.
> ...


I've tried that.

No, I'm currently unemployed. I want a job though. 
My mom and I were talking about this this morning, which lead straight to going to church....

And yes I was baptized when I was a baby. Really wish I wasn't. And yes, it is a lame excuse but she has authority over me. She will drag me to church if she has to.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

i know how you feel. If your parents for example want you to be a doctor and you want to be a vet person, you should follow your own dreams, I mean, you dont have to accept a future you dont want. Soo just tell her that.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

But when I need to think, I gaze at the sky.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> i know how you feel. If your parents for example want you to be a doctor, you should follow your own dreams, I mean, you dont have to accept a future you dont want. Soo just tell her that.


They can accept the career thing. 
Just not the 'belief' thing.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 21, 2009)

This is a toughy. Well. Go somewhere and think. Like a park or something. You might think of someway to gain your thoughts and words to say to your parents.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow. o.o Very stubborn. What time do you go? At the last second, start uhh buying time.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> This is a toughy. Well. Go somewhere and think. Like a park or something. You might think of someway to gain your thoughts and words to say to your parents.


It wouldn't make a difference if I went somewhere to think.
I am already open minded and look at the big picture; I know what to say to my parents.
They just won't take it, and won't care. 

Sakura this is the first time my parents want to drag me to church in like 5 years. 
I'm sure we're not going tomorrow though. 
But they want to start going. =/
[And dragging me by all means]


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm 14, almost 15.


You're pretty young, but that's about the same age that this happened to me.

The basic story is, after going to Catechism for years, and hearing about things like Jonah and the whale, the parting of the seas, and all of the nonsense that goes with religion, you just get the feeling that at some point, these things just aren't making any logical sense. So, I told my parents I didn't believe in God, and they freaked out.

But the reality is, my parents are awesome. Coming from an Italian family (Italian = Catholic) it was a bit of a shock for them to find out I was an atheist. I can understand it, too. But after a few days, my parents (especially my mother, who I adore) accepted it and moved on.

I think it was when they realized I was becoming a young man, and I wasn't their little boy any more- I had independent thoughts and feelings. Now, I can have a very mature conversation with my mother about politics or religion, and she takes me seriously, and doesn't treat me like I'm a kid- because she knows I'm not.

But that's my parents- everyone's are different. My advice to you would be to just tell them outright what you believe, and if they can't accept it, that's too bad. You are a person with the freedom of religion and speech, whether your parents are going to believe it or not.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im too lazy to read but after reading the 2nd paragraph, I know your right. XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 21, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's sad that someone can be too lazy to read.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT. D: JK.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Alright, I'll try talking to my mom about that more.
The thing that I want to avoid is the way they are going to take it.
My mom's reaction when I told her I didn't believe in god was 'O:'
And even when I tell her now she doesn't believe me. She keeps making excuses, "You only say that because you haven't gone to church," etc.
I guess I can try talking to her about it a bit more and just see what happens even though her reaction is going to kill me. 
They just have that problem with accepting things like that, because my dad is a strong believe of it he just never has time to go to church. =/


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll try talking to my mom about that more.
> The thing that I want to avoid is the way they are going to take it.
> My mom's reaction when I told her I didn't believe in god was 'O:'
> And even when I tell her now she doesn't believe me. She keeps making excuses, "You only say that because you haven't gone to church," etc.
> ...


It's a state of denial. My parents went through the same thing (if for a much shorter time) saying things like "You're young, you don't know any better," and the like.

Now, I'm a man- I could be a Satanist for all they care.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2009)

Wait, it's a Saturday today.

Don't people usually go on Sunday?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Maybe I should do what you did.
Go to church for a little bit because my parents are going to force me either way.
I can go through that for a little more until they realize that I don't believe in it and accept it.

Rockman I never said I was going today.
They want to start going soon.


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

i used to go to church when i was 1 
i scared all of the other babies away
so we dont go anymore
just take my advice and lock yourself in the bathroom XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> i used to go to church when i was 1
> i scared all of the other babies away
> so we dont go anymore
> just take my advice and lock yourself in the bathroom XD


My parents aren't going to let me stay in the bathroom.
They'll knock down the door if they have to.
And I can't play 'sick' they'll need proof....


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 21, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> just take my advice and lock yourself in the bathroom XD


Very mature, that's a great way to show your parents that you're serious.

The key here is maturity- don't scream, don't yell, don't throw a tantrum.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 21, 2009)

If you are under 18, then you really dont have much of a choice lol.  It is only an hour-hour and a half long.  I went until I was 18 and stopped after that


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just keep saying hold on hold on hold on while your doing something not very important


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 21, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> Tell her you need to study. Orr umm your sick. o.o


Every Sunday lmao fail.

no comment.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

Say you got direa. ;o I dont think they are gonna check that. XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 21, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> If you are under 18, then you really dont have much of a choice lol.  It is only an hour-hour and a half long.  I went until I was 18 and stopped after that


I disagree, I believe it's based on your parents.

Mine found out when I was 15, and didn't force me to go. But that's what I love about my parents- they aren't tyrants.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> Say you got direa. ;o I dont think they are gonna check that. XD


If only you could spell it right.
And no. That would be stupid, I'm not faking anything or hiding. That would be stupid and not serious like Fab said.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 21, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

You just made a comment.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

Any reason why all of a sudden they want you to start going back to church?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you want the fastest way for your parents to assume you're just acting immature or acting out, do what everyone else has been saying to do.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 21, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I reply'ed  to Sakura and No comment for the topic it's self. Even though I did type "no comment."


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Any reason why all of a sudden they want you to start going back to church?


We haven't gone in a long time.
And we didn't know anyone or much about the churches here at the time. 
Oh my gosh.
I just asked my mother and there she goes again talking about god. o.e

It's like impossible to have a calm talk with the woman. She raises her voice at everything.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 21, 2009)

If your parents are dead serious, I don't think there's much you can do. Try explaining the situation again. Maybe it's the shock talking to them.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well church isn't that bad.  I suggest you follow what Fabio said and just go, and if you don't like it after a while, you can decide to opt out.  

You can sit quietly in a pew with your Mom and read a book.  I also have a feeling your mom might just wanna spend some time with you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.
My mom doesn't work.
Almost every minute of her life is spent with me. xD

Oh trust me, my mom won't just allow me to sit in a corner and read.
She'll want me to participate in whatever is happening.
Actually one of the reasons why she wants me to go is also because I haven't gone in a long time and I believe they just fear the fact that I don't believe in it and I'm 'straying' away from it. I'm not 'straying' away from it, I'm completely out of it.


----------



## Wish (Mar 21, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if she did, I dont think in a chruch. o.o Probably would be a mall if she wanted.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you never know.  Parents can be abnormally weird sometimes.  =P


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it sounds like you're going to have to go anyways.  

If that's the case then how about you listen to the message the Pastor/Preacher/other presents and make your own judgments.  Usually they relate messages to real life occurrences, and try to make it interesting, & Sometimes humorous. interesting.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 21, 2009)

I hate parents like that. Keep refusing to go, especially when it's time to leave.

If all else fails, just sleep in or go really slowly so you aren't ready in time.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 21, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See I agree it is bad they would force you, but at the same time I didnt really have a choice until I was 17-18 years old.  I knew for a long time I was going to stop going, but i couldnt until they would let me stop going.  

And yes everybody's parents are different.  But when I was a kid if you didnt listen to your parents or do what they said, you got your ass kicked.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 21, 2009)

wth is agnostic? im only 11 dont blame me blame society.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 21, 2009)

Agnostic is when you dont believe in a higher power.  When you believe in nothing like that.  I am Agnostic as well.  I was baptized, confirmed, went thru communion.  I was even an alter boy for years.

The best advice I can give, is if your parents wont take no for an answer, then try to bear thru it.  If you feel so strongly against it that you cannot survive that hour, then simply refuse to go, no matter the consequences.  Really those are your only 2 choices.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

In my opinion you should go. It's pretty interesting and such. 
Then again I believe in all of that. And i am very religious. 

I think you should tell her that you dont believe and you shouldnt be forced to do something you arent comfortable with/dont believe in. If that doesnt work then I think you should talk to the Pastor about it.. even though you dont know him it's always good to get advice from the Pastor and he can help you through things.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just TRY it, it might not be all that bad.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 21, 2009)

Lucky for me I never have to go to Church.

Unless I'm at my dad's house...


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

I won't like it, but I guess I can just try to live with it for a bit.
It won't really KILL me. 
I see it more like a waste of time though. Sitting through someone talking about something I do not believe in. 

I would be blunt with my parents but just the shock of it freaks me out.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes I felt the same way after awhile, just dont pay attention to what they are babbling.  I never did once my mind was made up.  My girlfriend's mom recently dragged me to church.  Thankfully it was all in Latin and I didnt understand what the heck was going on.  But it was a 2 hour service with all the incense.  I was dying at the end.  I had an allergic reaction to it and my eyes watered up, my face swelled a little bit and I couldnt see anything until we left and got into fresh air


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I won't like it, but I guess I can just try to live with it for a bit.
> It won't really KILL me.
> I see it more like a waste of time though. Sitting through someone talking about something I do not believe in.
> 
> I would be blunt with my parents but just the shock of it freaks me out.


Yeah, I've had to sit through Church a few times. It isn't really that bad, except when everyone does something or says something at the exact same time and you're just sitting there...

There really isn't much you can do right now, you'll just have to go with it. =/


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I won't like it, but I guess I can just try to live with it for a bit.
> It won't really KILL me.
> I see it more like a waste of time though. Sitting through someone talking about something I do not believe in.
> 
> I would be blunt with my parents but just the shock of it freaks me out.


Maybe it'll change your thought about it. 

I dont know just maybe..


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 21, 2009)

I had to go to a church thing for my great-grandmothers funeral a few months ago.

One of the most boring things I've ever done.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what my problem is. Not that it will, because it won't.
Just the fact that they'll try to make me believe in it which shouldn't be forced upon.
I don't want to go to church. At all. I just don't like any worshiping or belief in a high power but I guess I'll just go and do what you guys say, just ignore whatever they're doing. 

Thanks for the help so far guys. I'll just stick it through for now and then talk to my parents.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't be quite as bad as you think, but it will be boring.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 21, 2009)

well.......... it can KILL u. if u dont like it sooo much, than the stress of having to go and being there can kill u. 

(i watch a lot of medical shows)


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't going to be my first time going to church.
The last time I went was oh, say 3-4 years ago?
Yeah, I don't like it. At all. And you're right it is very boring. =/


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 21, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> well.......... it can KILL u. if u dont like it sooo much, than the stress of having to go and being there can kill u.
> 
> (i watch a lot of medical shows)


...
There is no reason why going to Church should stress you out that much.
If it does, you have some serious problems.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't hurt to listen, you may find it quite interesting..

Kimmi: ... T_T


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 21, 2009)

im very religious, im saying if SHE doesnt like it so much it can kill her.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 21, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid has serious problems either way


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> im very religious, im saying if SHE doesnt like it so much it can kill her.


It's not going to kill me.
It's going to be boring but it's not going to kill me. -__-


----------



## lilypad (Mar 21, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> I had to go to a church thing for my great-grandmothers funeral a few months ago.
> 
> One of the most boring things I've ever done.


I have to go to church when I'm staying with my grandmother. She is very religious and all of my relatives on her side are very religious. When my mother was a little girl she was forced to go to church every Sunday and she hated it. By the time my mom married my dad they decided they didn't want me and my siblings to be forced to go to church like her. They say if we ever do want to go though they wouldn't mine taking us. My mom says I can follow any religion I want .. except for satanism 0_o


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 21, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> im very religious, im saying if SHE doesnt like it so much it can kill her.


When I said you I didn't actually mean _you_. I just meant people in general.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

I was talking to cry and the idea of bring a book or something would be a good one but I know that I'm the reason my mom wants to take me to church. I'm completely uninterested in it, and if she were to see me reading a book and not paying attention she would get furious.

I mean I respect that people have their beliefs why can't people accept that I don't. ._.


----------



## FrenchHorn36 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I respect your decision on being agonistic, and I don't know what you should do since I am a total Jesus freak. But I will say this...once you go over to Jesus' side you will never go back. He is amazing, and changed my life. Just remember He loves you. Ok, and I wanna help you, I really do. I've never met someone like you before. I will think on it and get back to you soon! Promise.


----------



## JJH (Mar 21, 2009)

Parents suck.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

*deep breath*

Alright I just talked to my mother and it wasn't pretty.
It started out with me saying that It's not right that she's going to force me to go to church. 
She told me not to start that I was going and that was final.
I told her that she needs to learn to respect my opinions, I just don't believe in it.
Her eyes went like this: "o.o" She started to raise her voice.
"YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN GOD?!" "YOU'RE SATANIC?!"
I was like seriously going wtf. I told her that just because I didn't believe in god it didn't mean that I was satanic. I just don't believe in a high power. 
Then she started talking about how it's written in the bible, and that someone wrote the bible while it happened, and that it's all happening right now through my very eyes what it said, etc. [I hate it when people start talking like that] 

I got very mad but I stayed calm and serious while she was raising her voice. I told her that I just don't believe in it and that she needs to respect that. It's just a 'belief' I told her. She's really mad. She said that she's going to tell my father so I can talk to him about it. I'm not sure if it's going to be good or bad. My dad is somewhat understand but he's a strong believer and I'm freaked out. It's like my mother threatens me with my dad when all goes wrong. 

Too be honest my mom isn't the brightest. She says things that bother me and I tell her to respect my opinions and she says she does, but she doesn't. She told me I was going to church and that was final. And she didn't want to talk about this anymore. At this moment I really don't want to face my father with this...

This is seriously aggravating. I'm okay with talking to my parents about this kind of stuff, I just talked to my mom about it but she freaked and started calling me satanic. x.x

JJH: Humans suck.


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 21, 2009)

try going to church and try to learn about god


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

crystal_skull said:
			
		

> try going to church and try to learn about god


I don't want to learn about god.
I don't believe in a high power.

[Now that I've said that about 20 times...]


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

What I would do is completely immature and totally reflects things I do in real life situations.

Go  to church calmly. When you get to the front door, say you forgot something in the car, get the keys, run off, and lock yourself in.

OR

Scream really loudly and pout and run away from your family and hide somewhere.


----------



## JJH (Mar 21, 2009)

Or, show them that you mean business. Bite your thumb at your mother!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> What I would do is completely immature and totally reflects things I do in real life situations.
> 
> Go  to church calmly. When you get to the front door, say you forgot something in the car, get the keys, run off, and lock yourself in.
> 
> ...


Eh.
I wouldn't do something like that.
I'd be murdered after wards. 

Hehe sure I'll bite my thumb at her xD


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 21, 2009)

i know you dont belive..how are you soppused to belive something if you dont want to try beliving


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

crystal_skull said:
			
		

> i know you dont belive..how are you soppused to belive something if you dont want to try beliving


I've tried believing in the past, and I don't.
It doesn't make sense to me, alright?

I don't need 'try to believe' that's not what I'm asking for here.
My mind is made up, I do not believe. 
I just need help with telling my parents and confronting them. 
They're going to FORCE me to go to church.


----------



## FrenchHorn36 (Mar 21, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> wth is agnostic? im only 11 dont blame me blame society.


why dont you look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to include that part...

Do you have any nearby relatives that don't care for church? Or family friends? 'Cause you could always get them to talk to your parents...

The only other way if your parents are being unreasonable is to anger them into not taking you any further.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. No family nearby and no family friends that would understand.
I wouldn't want to anger them...I think I've already done that. And they're not taking 'no' for an answer.


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 21, 2009)

Tell him " its my life, stop getting into the way of it, and i had no choice to be baptized."


----------



## JamesBertie (Mar 21, 2009)

listen to music if you do end up going then you wont hear a word they say


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of persistence on their part.
=\

The only thing i can think of now is matching their stubbornness with your own.


----------



## JJH (Mar 21, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or bite your thumb at them.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2009)

You could just sneak out of the house before church, or lock you door if it has one, just try to keep a dialog with your parents.  They just don't have the right to force you into something you really don't want to do, they can try but force is where the line is drawn.

I really can't think of any solutions that wouldn't make them horribly angry.  Parents never like the point where they realize they can't control you especially on something like religion.  Really they just want what they think is best, and unfortunately it is on thhe type of thhing that is just as impossible to prove wrong as it is to prove right.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> You could just sneak out of the house before church, or lock you door if it has one, just try to keep a dialog with your parents.  They just don't have the right to force you into something you really don't want to do, they can try but force is where the line is drawn.
> 
> I really can't think of any solutions that wouldn't make them horribly angry.  Parents never like the point where they realize they can't control you especially on something like religion.  Really they just want what they think is best, and unfortunately it is on thhe type of thhing that is just as impossible to prove wrong as it is to prove right.


I know.
And the worst part is I confronted my mom and now have to confront my dad too.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 21, 2009)

Tell her that you don't want to do it and it's against the coffebean religion to go to church


----------



## JamesBertie (Mar 21, 2009)

yh make you own religion.. thats what i did when i didn't want to do homework


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

JamesBertie said:
			
		

> yh make you own religion.. thats what i did when i didn't want to do homework


That's silly. Homework is actually important to your education.

Making a religion to get out of things is irrational. Especially for things that are important, like homework.

Not to mention this topic is more about avoiding religion than to get into it.


----------



## JamesBertie (Mar 21, 2009)

good point but i had 6 weeks to do it


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

So I just talked to my dad about this.
....
It's official, I adore that man. xD


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> So I just talked to my dad about this.
> ....
> It's official, I adore that man. xD


Looks like you've succeeded.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said he won't force me to go.
I can just go for a few days to meet new people, etc.
And if I don't want to keep going, I don't have to.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What'd you mother respond to this with?

This looks like an outcome she wasn't expecting..


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.
Well I told my father that my mum was FORCING me to go to church.
She denied it of course. 
He told me I'm not forced to do anything I don't want to do.

I actually wasn't paying much attention to my mother. She just started talking about how it's real and how it affects our lives etc., I told her it's just a belief, whatever you believe in would be 'true' in your eyes. 

That's about it. I'm pretty sure she wasn't expecting that from my father either. x]


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Tell her that you don't want to do it and it's against the coffebean religion to go to church


<big>THIS.</big>

Yeah, my dad was doing the same thing to me. Forcing me go to Church with him last summer. I only went because he brain-washed me, telling me that I won't live a "happy" life if I don't.

 <_< 

Then, I eventually figured out what I want to do, and what I want to believe in.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if anybody suggested this. I'm to lazy to read the last pages.

Maybe you should go. Try it out only once....And if you don't like it, Just tell your mom you don't like it.

...xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if anybody suggested this. I'm to lazy to read the last pages.
> 
> Maybe you should go. Try it out only once....And if you don't like it, Just tell your mom you don't like it.
> 
> ...xD


Haha.
That's what 80% of the people said.
I might just go twice or something and then stop.


----------



## JJH (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he said you have to go a couple times just to try, and if you still don't like you don't have to keep going?

That seems like a fair compromise to me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. 
I might just go twice or something and then stop.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and if you need a bit of money at the time, the collection tin works wonders.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gawd.
I hate that thing....

Nah. I'll just wait till I get a job.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you may like it... Scratch that....


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 21, 2009)

you know what i think that you should go and learn but i dont control what you do either go and pretend to like ir or ocmpain to us about your problems...good luck with life man


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

crystal_skull said:
			
		

> you know what i think that you should go and learn but i dont control what you do either go and pretend to like ir or ocmpain to us about your problems...good luck with life man


What the hell was that?
I only got the 'good luck with life man'


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 21, 2009)

we have like 20 pages of talkin about how you should avoid going to church and do this and do that.....
im sayin just do what you think is right


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

crystal_skull said:
			
		

> you know what i think that you should go and learn but i dont control what you do either go and pretend to like ir or ocmpain to us about your problems...good luck with life man


Translation:

I think you should try learning about religion because I haven't read anything you've said so far and just assumed you haven't actually come to your own conclusion. This is just my opinion however so feel free to take it or leave it at your convenience. If you so choose to go, take it quietly or continue to share with us. Good luck with life man.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> crystal_skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for that.

I'm just going to go for a bit and then stop.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 21, 2009)

They'll lie to you and contradict themselves.

Keep that in mind.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 21, 2009)

Coffeh, it seems like you are saying that your mom isn't respecting your beliefs by forcing you to go to church.  Well, aren't you disrespecting your mother's beliefs by not going to church?  It would make her happy, and going to church isn't a bad thing.  Even if you are an agnostic, it doesn't hurt to go.  No offense at all, but can you really say that you have anything better to do?


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 21, 2009)

i agree with bdubs, just go!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 21, 2009)

Just go! I mean c'mon! It's not that bad. Just put some fake glasses on or something and sleep. They're only an hour long xD


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 21, 2009)

All these people who are telling you it's not that bad and you should go are the ones who go all the time.

They don't realize that, for those of us who rarely ever go and don't believe it, it's freakishly boring. You have decided to go, but you will probably be uncomfortable and bored. Don't listen to the bible-pushers, they don't know what it's like.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 21, 2009)

srly you got problems!
Translation in Dr. Phil:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
*censored.4.0*, just go. It's not ganna hurt, and stop that stupid attitude of "You don't know what it's like" thing. Srly, I wanna punch you right now. You gatta help me, help you, help me, help you! Got it?</div>
/\ that's exactly what Dr. Phil will say. Although I think he's a little too obvious.


----------



## JJH (Mar 21, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> srly you got problems!
> Translation in Dr. Phil:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> *censored.4.0*, just go. It's not ganna hurt, and stop that stupid attitude of "You don't know what it's like" thing. Srly, I wanna punch you right now. You gatta help me, help you, help me, help you! Got it?</div>
> /\ that's exactly what Dr. Phil will say. Although I think he's a little too obvious.


Yes, I'm sure Dr. Phil would say "Srly, I just wanna punch you right now."


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Mar 21, 2009)

Have you considered burning down the church?


----------



## -C*- (Mar 21, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Coffeh, it seems like you are saying that your mom isn't respecting your beliefs by forcing you to go to church.  Well, aren't you disrespecting your mother's beliefs by not going to church?  It would make her happy, and going to church isn't a bad thing.  Even if you are an agnostic, it doesn't hurt to go.  No offense at all, but can you really say that you have anything better to do?


You're disrespecting my beliefs by being alive, you should fix that.

ALTERNATE ENDING:

That's why I converted to every religion at the same time.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> That's why I converted to every religion at the same time.


<big>Nioce.</big>


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Coffeh, it seems like you are saying that your mom isn't respecting your beliefs by forcing you to go to church.  Well, aren't you disrespecting your mother's beliefs by not going to church?  It would make her happy, and going to church isn't a bad thing.  Even if you are an agnostic, it doesn't hurt to go.  No offense at all, but can you really say that you have anything better to do?


What the *censored.3.0*!?
I can't even say how wrong you are.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

All of you guys are saying the same thing because you are religious.
I'm not, live with it.
Telling me that I have nothing better to do is stupid and irrelevant. It's not helping. And if you were agnostic and someone told you just to go to church because 'you have nothing better to do' you'd be completely pissed off. Can you not absorb that things don't work like that? 

I'm only going to go to get my parents off my case. I DON'T want to go.


----------



## Nic (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say prayers at night and when food is made. I don't beleiven in religion. But I believe in God. Even tho my parents don't care for church it's just more of there city life. Also flordia is all religous no offence.. xD


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

Even though you go, it doesn't mean you believe in it. Just tell your mom that you don't believe in it, but still go. Nobody's forcing you to worship, she's just forcing you to go to a worship.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Nobody's forcing you to worship, she's just forcing you to go to a worship.


That makes no sense.

EDIT: Nevermind, it does. I didn't see the 'a worship'.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 21, 2009)

Ugh same exact thing here >.<
Just go to church for like 5 days and tell the preist or whatever that you dont beileve in it and then he'll kick you out or something <.<


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmph.

-Religion=belief of something. Including god.
-Florida isn't 'religious,' Florida is a state

I don't care what you have to go through, you believe in god so it's not as bad for you.
I don't.


----------



## Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> All of you guys are saying the same thing because you are religious.
> I'm not, live with it.
> Telling me that I have nothing better to do is stupid and irrelevant. It's not helping. And if you were agnostic and someone told you just to go to church because 'you have nothing better to do' you'd be completely pissed off. Can you not absorb that things don't work like that?
> 
> I'm only going to go to get my parents off my case. I DON'T want to go.


This is why I luv jenn she's strong in what she believes in.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm only going to go to get my parents off my case. I DON'T want to go.


I think we figured that much.  Since your mom is so headstrong in her decision, you're probably going to have to go tomorrow.  Unless a meteorite hits your house and squishes her bead bed.  =P

But seriously, there are many things in life we may not want to do, but we'll usually end up having to do it anyways.


----------



## lilypad (Mar 21, 2009)

Coffee, update us all after you go to church to tell us how it goes. 

Parents are so stubborn on their own believes sometimes....


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it'll be tomorrow. Just soon....
I've had to repeat myself many times because some people are too lazy to read the previous pages. That was directed at others.

Yes, I'm aware of that. But this is going to be completely unnecessary and a waste of time.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2009)

Well i'm Agnostic too. NO CHURCH YAY!


----------



## Resonate (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay gotcha.

I can't really say anything more to help (without going into religion, church, blah blah blah)...
But best of luck with your decision, and your Mom!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok Jenn. 
So what I think is that you should go to church tomorrow and let your mother calm herself down a little. After the service you give your full and honest opinion on the 'going to church' thing and only base that off of that one service. If it turns out you sort of enjoyed it then say that, but if you still feel the same then tell her how you feel [even though i know that is exactly what you have been doing]

You should also say that you are growing up and want to make your own decisions. If that means no church then so be it. I think you need to seriously draw the line on this. [even though thats basically what you have been doing]

My Friend is going through pretty much the exact same problem. I say you talk to the Pastor of the church about this. Seriously it may seem weird. Ya know talking to a stranger/believer in Christ. But he can seriously help you and suggest things to your family as well. I would really recommend you talk to him about it.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 21, 2009)

You cant just say no and not go?

Or is your mom the type that will drag you by your hair.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Ok Jenn.
> So what I think is that you should go to church tomorrow and let your mother calm herself down a little. After the service you give your full and honest opinion on the 'going to church' thing and only base that off of that one service. If it turns out you sort of enjoyed it then say that, but if you still feel the same then tell her how you feel [even though i know that is exactly what you have been doing]
> 
> You should also say that you are growing up and want to make your own decisions. If that means no church then so be it. I think you need to seriously draw the line on this. [even though thats basically what you have been doing]
> ...


We're not going to church tomorrow.
My mom already knows what I think.

I don't even know the pastor or people that go to the church. It would be silly if I told him something like that on my first day. I'm just going to go whenever it's time to go and after 2 times just stop.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

It's weird. My dad doesn't even want me to go to church but I like to go. Yet your mom wants you to go but you don't want to.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know talking to the Pastor would be awkward on the day. But if you're still forced to go after the 2 times then I say yu take a chance. Might as well try talking to him about it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you read the previous pages?
I just have to 'try' and if i don't like it I don't have to keep going.
There will be no reason to have to talk to the pastor because I won't be forced to go after I 'try.'


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2009)

Not to butt in or anything but this discussion has been going on for at least 10 hours.

Coffeebean + Church = ???


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Not to butt in or anything but this discussion has been going on for at least 10 hours.
> 
> Coffeebean + Church = ???


coffeebean+church=LOL.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it.

Coffeebean + Church = 10 hour LOL.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

R.O.B. the Robot + Church = Lulz.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> R.O.B. the Robot + Church = Lulz.


YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA - <big><big><big><big><big><big>NO</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Carm94 (Mar 21, 2009)

what religion  r u?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> what religion  r u?


This is sad.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> what religion  r u?


She has no religion.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that.


----------



## Carm94 (Mar 21, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Carm94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is that sad? and r u saying u dont belive in anything?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Carm94 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're getting sadder. ):


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmmm... Ive never been to a church, my family is pretty agnostic. We all believe our own things. Me and some of my closest friends are strong believers in ghosts. Try... doing something that would embarass your parents but not you in the middle of church everytime, but do it so it looks like it's not on purpose.


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 21, 2009)

you should go just try


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 21, 2009)

You could also just go a few times, and then if they ask you how you like it, tell them the truth.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 21, 2009)

I really like how people here treat church like it's nothing.

You go to church to learn and to fellowship, believe it or not, and it actually has a deeper meaning than "Sit around for an hour or two".

She doesn't believe in what they're teaching or what the people participating in fellowship believe.  She'd going there to feel uncomfortable and waste her time.

Damn.


----------



## Nate (Mar 21, 2009)

go and enjoy the food they give you.

it's not like it's torture just to hear "omgz god 4 da winn"


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 21, 2009)

if you have long dark hair like me, put it over your face like i have mine....and sleep like i do
=D
or text...i do that too.....
or stay in the bathroom the whole time....


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

...Or pay attention...


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

OR

She can go her few times, and not go, as she has already decided what she prefers.
---

@Sky_Kid: She's already spoken with her parents, and they've reached a compromise.
@Cloak: Love you. <3 And you're right. <3
@Nate: For her, it is. She's made up her mind on the whole thing, she has expressed she does not plan on enjoying it.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 21, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> OR
> 
> She can go her few times, and not go, as she has already decided what she prefers.
> ---
> ...


<3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, 18 pages about religion and no flamewar? Are we sure this is TBT?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 21, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Wow, 18 pages about religion and no flamewar? Are we sure this is TBT?


I'm shocked too.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm marvelous, I know..


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Wow, 18 pages about religion and no flamewar? Are we sure this is TBT?


I'm pretty sure this is TBT. The flamewars are just dying down a bit.


----------



## Nate (Mar 22, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> OR
> 
> She can go her few times, and not go, as she has already decided what she prefers.
> ---
> ...


but it doesn't mean she'll be dead from being there. that's what torture is.


----------



## JJH (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Wow, 18 pages about religion and no flamewar? Are we sure this is TBT?


If only MGMT was still around. Then we could easily change that. </3


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 22, 2009)

how about someone lock this topic


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

crystal_skull said:
			
		

> how about someone lock this topic


How about no.


----------



## JJH (Mar 22, 2009)

crystal_skull said:
			
		

> how about someone lock this topic


Might I ask why?


----------



## one_eye (Mar 22, 2009)

Nate said:
			
		

> one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonononononono.

Torturimg someone is not killing them. It's bringing them to the point of death without actually doing so. You know, to extract information and the like. The dead don't talk much, so killing someone is a fail of a torture.


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 22, 2009)

My sister says in the Bible it says to respect other peoples religion, that if they aren't Christian not to try to force it on them.


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 22, 2009)

why keep it on here


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

crystal_skull said:
			
		

> why keep it on here


Why keep you alive?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 22, 2009)

Shouldn't someone close this?


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Shouldn't someone close this?


No.  It doesn't really matter, unless Coffeebean wants it closed.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Go, but don't pay attention.
Wander your mind....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has nothing to do if a topic is going to be closed it's up to ADMIN/MOD so *facepalm* What did you do coffeebean?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 22, 2009)

take a hand held game system =3


----------



## John102 (Mar 22, 2009)

well, the best thing I can recommend is go and try to tough it out, you never know you might like it.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ignore the people on this page.

It's clear they didn't read anything.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

Coffee, this is gonna sound kinda blegh, but...
Youve been baptised
You said youve never been thought relegion before
Your parents obviously feel strongly about this

Why not just go for a month or two, and see how you feel after that??
If youve never gone to church before you should give it a chance,

well, thats my opinion, so w/e


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_< 

If Coffeebean wants it closed she can PM a Mod/Admin.  This Thread hasn't violated any of the rules so it doesn't have to be closed.  (Unless she wants it closed.)  

* I think you misinterpreted  what I wrote in the previous post.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> well, the best thing I can recommend is go and try to tough it out, you never know you might like it.


God damn, some of you people don't get it.

You tell her to go to church and just ignore it and wonder why she's making such a big deal about it, and then you all misunderstand the entire *censored.3.0*ing point of going to church in the first place.

"YOU MIGHT LIKE IT"

No, you *censored.3.0*ing won't, because it revolves around religious beliefs.  Religious beliefs that she doesn't *censored.3.0*ing share.

God damn, I'm not sure what I hate more, church or the people that don't *censored.3.0*ing realize what it's for.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 22, 2009)

THEN WHY THE HELL DID SHE POST!!!!
SHE KNEW PEOPLE WERE GANNA SAY TO GO!


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> THEN WHY THE HELL DID SHE POST!!!!
> SHE KNEW PEOPLE WERE GANNA SAY TO GO!


She was asking for help, you would realize that if you read it.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.  Look at the Thread Title Bita... <_<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> THEN WHY THE HELL DID SHE POST!!!!
> SHE KNEW PEOPLE WERE GANNA SAY TO GO!


How did she "know" what people were going to say. =P


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 22, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did *censored.3.0*ing read it but she knew people were ganna say to go 

@ garret: because she said "going aint an option" its obvious that she knew it was ganna happen sooner or later


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did she know that?


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.  That's Fine.  She already made her decision anyways, no use in arguing over something like this...especially on Coffeebean's thread.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda obvious.
Like I said, Go to it and just deal with it.

Or you could refuse, whch could havbe worse consequences..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda obvious.
Like I said, Go to it and just deal with it.

Or you could refuse, whch could havbe worse consequences..[/quote]Not always. Not everyone here on TBT goes to Church. =P


----------



## John102 (Mar 22, 2009)

ok, here's the easy steps to make your life better at church(assuming you can't avoid it) 

1) bring phone or other handheld device
2) use handheld device until service is over
3) when your mom asks what you liked about  the service say "I thought that the pastor did a good job interpreting the bible. Now I understand what it says much better"
4)Repeat steps one through three changing the quote every week.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="#Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not always. Not everyone here on TBT goes to Church. =P[/quote]Yeah, but those are the pretty obvious options.
If I dont wanna do something, I go and just get over it. T_T


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="#Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not always. *Almost everyone* here on TBT goes to Church. =P[/quote]True that.  <_<


----------



## John102 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that.  <_< [/quote]what makes you think that?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="#Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not always. Not everyone here on TBT goes to Church. =P[/quote]Um, totally not true.

There are tons of people here that don't go to Church.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ok, here's the easy steps to make your life better at church(assuming you can't avoid it)
> 
> 1) bring phone or other handheld device
> 2) use handheld device until service is over
> ...


Oh for *censored.3.0*'S SAKE.

Do you, do you even realize how stupid that option is?  For one, there are several ways to interpret passages in the Bible, saying that just makes you look like an ignorant fool.

For two, she doesn't *censored.3.0*ing believe it.  It's like reading a manual for a phone you don't *censored.3.0*ing have and never intend on getting.

For THREE, I'm pissed and felt like adding a third.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

nvm


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, totally not true.

There are tons of people here that don't go to Church. [/quote]Yah I know.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She wanted help.
We're giving possible options.
YOU'RE flaming like an idiot.

See the problem?
Coffee, do what you think is right.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She wanted help.
We're giving possible options.
YOU'RE flaming like an idiot.

See the problem?
Coffee, do what you think is right.[/quote]It's bad help, and yes, I can see your posts perfectly fine.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="-C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's bad help, and yes, I can see your posts perfectly fine.

[/quote]Well, she can do what she wants.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="-C*- said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="-C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's bad help, and yes, I can see your posts perfectly fine.

[/quote]Well, she can do what she wants. [/quote]Not really with her mom.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She wanted help.
We're giving possible options.
YOU'RE flaming like an idiot.

See the problem?
Coffee, do what you think is right.[/quote]Flaming like an idiot? He's not flaming, he's telling people how stupid what they said was.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She wanted help.
We're giving possible options.
YOU'RE flaming like an idiot.

See the problem?
Coffee, do what you think is right.[/quote]She's Already decided on what she wants to do.  

@Furry: Wow.  This may turn out to be TBT after all.  =P


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="-C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flaming like an idiot? He's not flaming, he's telling people how stupid what they said was. [/quote]<3

And no, she can't do what she wants, which is why this topic was made in the first place.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="-C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's Already decided on what she wants to do.  

@Furry: Wow.  This may turn out to be TBT after all.  =P[/quote]She did.
:O
I missed the memo.
Sorry.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

She said shes never been thought religion before, and its the priests job to make her believe it, so -C-*, maybe you can stop telling her not to believe in it...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

*Eyes bleed from this day old topic*


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> She said shes never been thought religion before, and its the priests job to make her believe it, so -C-*, maybe you can stop telling her not to believe in it...


I'm not telling her to not believe in it.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what hope does she have if she never even goes to mass????


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


offtopic: lol goes to "mass" I live there.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, you can buy a Bible and read it on your own.

You know, that thing you never thought to do because you've been spoonfed your entire life?


----------



## Banana Pie (Mar 22, 2009)

wow..... fight fight fight! lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

Banana Pie said:
			
		

> wow..... fight fight fight! lol


st*u kthx.


----------



## Banana Pie (Mar 22, 2009)

wtf... calm it!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an insult???

I go to a great church, with two brilliant priests and its a wonderful community, you have absolutely no right to call going to mass 'spoonfed'.

Youre right Ive never read the bible on my own, but its the priests job to teach it to everyone, and to explain it as well, and hes does a good one as well, now grow up, theres absolutely no need to say things like that about religion.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, actually, it is being spoonfed, you're being told what ambiguous text such as the Bible means when it could have any number of interpretations, and you don't bother to find one on your own.

I never said your priests weren't brilliant, they worked hard to spoonfeed you.

No, it wasn't an insult.  Unless the truth is insulting.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teehee.
good one.

Can we stop arguing, or whatever you wanna call this discussion?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God, I cant believe what bull that is, if youve ever been to a church youd see just how wrong you actually are.

The priests never say 'And this part of the bible means...'

They talk about the way we should put the morals they teach their into practice.

You have absolutely no right to tell me what goes on in church, unless you go there regularly and have some proof of what youre saying.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been to church, for a rather large portion of my life.  They told us what to take from a piece of Scripture.  That's being spoonfed.  I also went to a private school where, for one hour and thirty minutes every day, we would be forced to memorize verses, read the Bible, and then be told what it meant.  They covered it up with other meaningless tasks.

I don't know what type of sermons your pastor is giving, but then again, I didn't go and tell you what they did, either.

EDIT: Also, don't use God's name in vain while making an argument on how wonderful church is.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol at saying "Oh my God" while you're trying to argue for your religion/church.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> I don't know what type of sermons your pastor is giving, but then again, *I didn't go and tell you what they did, either.*


You said they were spoonfeeding me, and well, Im not the most religious guy in the world, and I completely disagree with somrthings the pope says.

But, still if you expect to be pleased with everything you learn in your religion, youd need to start your own one.
Youre expected to take everything you learn with a pinch of salt, because if you sit there and take it word for word, the odds are youll find it hard to believe


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, why??

But yeah it was a bad way to start that rant I guess...


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lesson = spoonfeeding

You seem to think it's a complex form of teaching and an insult as well, when it isn't either.

Also, it seems like you think that I just absolutely MUST abide by every single standard and believe every single thing a religion tells me to in order to follow it, when really it holds no authority over me in that respect and I am free to make my own conclusions about the Bible and its message.

Please, stop assuming I'm just hating on religion, I'm hating on most religious people.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think spoonfeeding is neither a complex form of teaching or an insult.
I think its being told what to think on a topic that has no real 'right' meaning.

I said that I dont follow everything the church says, but I still go there to learn, even if I think differantly about some things than the priest does. 

But, I can still call myself a christian and Im proud to be one and I have morals and if that isnt what the church wants, then Ive just been assuming the wrong thing for a good long time now.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is a lesson on the Bible, which is ambiguous as *censored.3.0*!  Congratulations, you proved my point for me.

I said nothing about morals, in fact, I believe you've missed my point entirely.

Most religion inadvertently causes closed-mindedness (I doubt that's a word but you get my meaning) and causes people to develop the inability to process the Bible on their own.

I'm still a Christian since a majority of my beliefs fall under the branch of Christianity, but I found that out on my own.  It was hard, yes, especially with 14 years of schooling on what to believe under my belt.

EDIT: And if you disagree with what the priests preach, then maybe it's time for a new way of approaching things?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I get what youre saying now...
Weve really gone around the point to get here...

But yeah... If you think that what youre being thaught is wrong you should definately find a differant way of finding religion.

And I dont disagree with what the priests teach, I was trying to say that some verses in the bible could have hundreds of meanings, depending on how you interpret them and that sometimes the priests dont see things the same way I do.

But back to coffeebean, I think she should try going to church for a while, just to see if she can relate to what theyre saying.
Shes never been taught religion before, so it would be good for her, just to really see if its that far out


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> I think she should try going to church for a while, just to see if she can relate to what theyre saying.
> Shes never been taught religion before, so it would be good for her, just to really see if its that far out


She's agnostic, damnit.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've given up, you should quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/flamewar]

Finally.
What did Coffeh decide 2 do?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="nintenmad said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/flamewar]

Finally.
What did Coffeh decide 2 do?[/quote]It wasnt a flamewar, flamewars are stupid arguements that involve people insulting each other, this was an arguement

And what did coffee do???


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> She said shes never been thought religion before, and its the priests job to make her believe it, so -C-*, maybe you can stop telling her not to believe in it...


First of all, when did I say I was never taught religion before?
Just because I've only gone to church a few times in my life doesn't mean I was never taught it. I'm pretty sure I know the basics of what religion is and what it teaches.
And that's why I'm agnostic. Because I don't believe in it. 
Don't you think I would've had to known what I wasn't believing in to not believe in it. -__-

Second of all, Cloak never told me to not believe in it. Didn't you like read the thread?
No one told me to not believe in it. I don't believe in it, I'm agnostic. 

I was just asking what I could do to get myself out of having to go to church and about 90% of the people here told me just to go. That was totally what I wasn't going for.

I've already made up my mind though. And thanks to that 10% that actually helped.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, w/e, this thread's done a lot of damage already so Im just gonna shuttup...


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

:>


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

:>


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well,  could've told you ways to not go, (besides lying, which I figured was obvious)
but the other ways could've had some pretty...big consequences.....

It's happened to someone I know, and it wasn't pretty. X_X


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well,  could've told you ways to not go, (besides lying, which I figured was obvious)
but the other ways could've had some pretty...big consequences.....

It's happened to someone I know, and it wasn't pretty. X_X[/quote]Well everyone is different.
And like I've already stated I've made up my mind.
I'll go for 2 days or so just for my parents and then stop.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well everyone is different.
And like I've already stated I've made up my mind.
I'll go for 2 days or so just for my parents and then stop.[/quote]Happy face. 


Congrats,

but who knows?
Maybe you'll meet someone awesome there and go just to see them.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well everyone is different.
And like I've already stated I've made up my mind.
I'll go for 2 days or so just for my parents and then stop.[/quote]Happy face. 


Congrats,

but who knows?
Maybe you'll meet someone awesome there and go just to see them. [/quote]Nah.
All of the cute guys go to another church. :<
xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy face. 


Congrats,

but who knows?
Maybe you'll meet someone awesome there and go just to see them. [/quote]Nah.
All of the cute guys go to another church. :<
xD[/quote]:O

I thought you were...

Oh well.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Shh...<__<


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Shh...<__<


YESSIR!
Yes ma'am.

So...this thread is Left4Dead now right?


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Shh...<__<


YESSIR!
Yes ma'am.

So...this thread is Left4Dead now right?[/quote]BOOMER.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOMER.[/quote]
HUZZAH I was right.
For once...
Bye.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOMER.[/quote]PILLS HERE.


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's bad for me.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Not quite sure.
I'm actually curious as to what the outcome of this thread would have been if hollister had seen it. :s


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Not quite sure.
> I'm actually curious as to what the outcome of this tread would have been if hollister had seen it. :s


Now that would be a mess.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Not quite sure.
> I'm actually curious as to what the outcome of this tread would have been if hollister had seen it. :s


Ditto.


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Not quite sure.
> I'm actually curious as to what the outcome of this tread would have been if hollister had seen it. :s


A gay-assed, spam-filled breakfast dish.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Not quite sure.
> I'm actually curious as to what the outcome of this tread would have been if hollister had seen it. :s


A gay-assed, spam-filled breakfast dish. [/quote]Kay, now how the *censored.3.0* would that be gay?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay, now how the *censored.3.0* would that be gay? [/quote]It is if Holllister hosts it.

"Hai, welcome to the superspecialAWESUM restaurajt :3 Im your waiter, YAY! :3
Watcha want??"


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay, now how the *censored.3.0* would that be gay? [/quote]It is if Holllister hosts it.

"Hai, welcome to the superspecialAWESUM restaurajt :3 Im your waiter, YAY! :3
Watcha want??"
[/quote]That's not gay. Learn what the word means >_>


----------



## one_eye (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay, now how the *censored.3.0* would that be gay? [/quote]It is if Holllister hosts it.

"Hai, welcome to the superspecialAWESUM restaurajt :3 Im your waiter, YAY! :3
Watcha want??"
[/quote]Enlighten me as to how that is "gay". Text doesn't strike me as something that has a sexual preference.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is if Holllister hosts it.

"Hai, welcome to the superspecialAWESUM restaurajt :3 Im your waiter, YAY! :3
Watcha want??"
[/quote]Enlighten me as to how that is "gay". Text doesn't strike me as something that has a sexual preference.[/quote]There's 2 defs for Gay.
1- Sexual.
*2- Happy.* <<<<< THat one.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="one_eye said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is if Holllister hosts it.

"Hai, welcome to the superspecialAWESUM restaurajt :3 Im your waiter, YAY! :3
Watcha want??"
[/quote]Enlighten me as to how that is "gay". Text doesn't strike me as something that has a sexual preference.[/quote]There's 2 defs for Gay.
1- Sexual.
*2- Happy.* <<<<< THat one. [/quote]I really doubt you were using it like that, you're just trying to cover your ass now.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's 2 defs for Gay.
1- Sexual.
*2- Happy.* <<<<< THat one. [/quote]I really doubt you were using it like that, you're just trying to cover your ass now. [/quote]Believe what you will.

But it would've been funny f Hollister had been here...

No wait, it was a religious discussion, nvm...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's 2 defs for Gay.
1- Sexual.
*2- Happy.* <<<<< THat one. [/quote]I really doubt you were using it like that, you're just trying to cover your ass now. [/quote]Believe what you will.

But it would've been funny f Hollister had been here...

No wait, it was a religious discussion, nvm...[/quote]If you really were using it like that, then I apologize. 

And Hollister is on now, so just wait for them to see the thread.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe what you will.

But it would've been funny f Hollister had been here...

No wait, it was a religious discussion, nvm...[/quote]If you really were using it like that, then I apologize. 

And Hollister is on now, so just wait for them to see the thread. [/quote]O_O




CLOSE IT CLOSE IT HURRIE!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

I doubt it's going to see this.


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

Least you don't have to worry that your gay. My parents would just freak.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Least you don't have to worry that your gay. My parents would just freak.


That's totally irrelevant.
And plus there's a 35% chance I'm bi. =P


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

Theres a 98% chance I'm gay. So yeah.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not.
I would be totally proud.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, awesome. Don't be like me, all shy and *censored.2.0*. =p


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm proud I'm interested in males then females. I'm just scared telling my parents. o_o


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I'm proud I'm interested in males then females. I'm just scared telling my parents. o_o


Yeah, that's the part that sucks... telling people ;_;


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than enough. 

TO THE CLOSET!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way.
I'd be totally proud because that would be who I am, and no one is going to make me think worse about myself because I won't care. ^__^


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree. I hate keeping secrets but I'll prob keep it all my life. :\


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People just suck.
They can't open their minds to some things and accept it.


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. My sister knows I'm gay and she accepts it but my parents are just freaks that I'll get aids and die at a young age.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stupid.
You can get AIDS and die at a young age from being straight too.
-__-


----------



## -C*- (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially if you live near me.

*SYRINGES*


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betcha didn't know I love being injected? <3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nononononono.

Don't do that. D=

<small><small>Even though that's probably what I'll end up doing...</small></small>


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw don't worry.
I'm pretty sure sooner or later this stupid species well except what they should of excepted long ago.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're wrong too.
But things tend to change.
Something has to happen eventually whether it takes a few years or decades <small><small><small>or centuries. </small></small></small>


----------



## JJH (Mar 22, 2009)

MY GOD IS AN AWESOME GOD!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 22, 2009)

w8 the subject changed?


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 22, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> MY GOD IS AN AWESOME GOD!


NO WAI!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 22, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> w8 the subject changed?


Apparently.


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 22, 2009)

35 PAGES!!!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2009)

crystal_skull said:
			
		

> 35 PAGES!!!!


lmao biggest fail I've seen so far here.

31 pages.

Thanks I was waiting for something like that to make me LOL


----------



## djman900 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well thats bad but i dont like ur belief but i respect it

UUUmmmm Just tell her u dont believe and tell her it wuld be a disrespect for ur religion that ur insulting ur mothers GOD (oh great savior) by going because you dont believe


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## -C*- (Mar 23, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Well thats bad but i dont like ur belief but i respect it
> 
> UUUmmmm Just tell her u dont believe and tell her it wuld be a disrespect for ur religion that ur insulting ur mothers GOD (oh great savior) by going because you dont believe


Gee, we've only already gone over this a few times.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 23, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Not quite sure.
> I'm actually curious as to what the outcome of this thread would have been if hollister had seen it. :s


Even though I may have been an ignorant, narrow-minded, judgmental, religious prick, nothing would've come from me in this thread.

I mean, nobody likes to be forced into doing something they don't want to do, no matter what it is.

One thing I've discovered from God is the freedom to choose. Whether you believe in Him or not, He gave us free will.

And if you choose not to go to church, He won't hate you for it.

So might I ask of you and all the others I may have offended in that one thread to please forgive me?


----------



## -C*- (Mar 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free will doesn't exist if you believe the Bible.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 23, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> > Free will doesn't exist if you believe the Bible.


People have the right to choose either way.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as you're concerned.

However, if I recall, there is a small bit about God have a select list of those that He saves and those He doesn't. :3


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 23, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying this scripture contradicts itself?

The Lord is not slow in keeping his promise, as some understand slowness. He is patient with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance. (II Peter 3:9)


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 23, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigs*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll quote a film.

"God has got this hole in your heart, and you can fill that with whatever you want to- drugs, sex, money, but it'll never fill it-"
"Can I try?"

That's how I live. I am my own God. I'm going to do whatever the hell I want when I'm on this Earth and live my life to the fullest. Hey, if there really _is_ a God, then yeah, I'm screwed. But if there isn't, like I'm almost positive there isn't, I'll have had one hell of a life.

Living without faith is truly a luxury.

And the scriptures _do_ contradict themselves, actually.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I'll quote a film.
> 
> "God has got this hole in your heart, and you can fill that with whatever you want to- drugs, sex, money, but it'll never fill it-"
> "Can I try?"
> ...


And this is why you're one of the most awesome people here.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 23, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Shrugs*

I try.

I enjoy logic, and religion =/= logic.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scripture contradicts itself, yes, but I do not believe it is a flaw on God's part, merely a human error in writing it down.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 23, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I'll quote a film.
> 
> "God has got this hole in your heart, and you can fill that with whatever you want to- drugs, sex, money, but it'll never fill it-"
> "Can I try?"
> ...


Okay thank you for your input.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 23, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The people who wrote that book didn't even know Jesus, first of all. They weren't eyewitness to *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 23, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're way too kind. Assert yourself, tell me what you're actually thinking.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm thinking that you are set in your beliefs and I am set in mine. I respect your beliefs and what you have to say.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see, that's the thing about religion. We could argue until the cows come home, and at the end, we'd be in the exact same place we started.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Divine inspiration.

Also, by "that book" do you mean II Peter or the Bible as a whole?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, divine inspiration...

And I meant the Bible.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's what happens when you get two or more people who are set on their beliefs. This goes into politics, news, media... etc. If someone firmly believes something, they're going to back it up and defend what they believe or feel is right.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thing with religion is this.

You're not dumb, you're a smart person. How can a smart person believe in the talking snake, and the burning bush, and people living to be 300 years old, and nonsense stories like Jonah and the whale, and the like?


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm, been awhile, but if I recall the apostles were considered apostles because they were taught by Jesus Himself.

But then again, He's not real, is He?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The apostles didn't actually write the Bible, I hope you know. The Bible, in fact, has been rewritten and retranslated countless times- each time adding/subtracting something.

And if by 'He', you mean God- then no. If by 'He' you mean Jesus Christ of Nazereth, then it's a maybe. There's no proof whatsoever that he existed. (Other than the fairy tale that is the Bible, which doesn't count as proof.)


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah, well done on stating your belief as fact.

Yes, it has been tampered with, which is why it should not be trusted or given any form of authority.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faith comes from knowledge. I believe in God because I've had an encounter with Him in my personal life. The things He has done in my life alone for the time I've known Him (10 months) is more than enough proof for me to believe. 

When your life changes right before your eyes, and things are getting better... you'd want to believe.

Of course this is my personal experience so I don't know if its legit. People want facts and tangible proof... but I want hope, love and peace.

To sum it up, its God.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those weren't my beliefs, they _were_ facts. Which I believe.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see, faith isn't good enough for me. Believing in something with no proof isn't good or anything to brag about, honestly.

Faith is making a virtue out of not thinking.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I must be ignorant. My heart was not to brag or boast, but to merely share why such a "smart person" like me believes in silly Bible stories.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they were facts, they wouldn't be contested as much as they are, would they?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they are silly.

Here's a question for you. Do you think that if when you were a child, they told you that Jack and the Beanstalk was religion and Jonah and the Whale was a fairytale that when you grew up you'd be defending one over the other?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason those facts are contested is by the church and nuts who believe in it, and you know that.

No scientist in the world is going to argue against it.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Children believe in anything they hear. I probably would've. But either way, I'd find out which is the truth eventually.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but if you had substantial proof of it, surely you would shut a large amount of them up.

I also don't see why you're forcing your _beliefs_ on us when we obviously aren't going to be affected by it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't my point. What I was trying to get across is that if you don't believe in things like Jack and the Beanstalk and Santa Claus, then how can you believe anything the Bible says?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be true, but the thing is, there _is_ no substantial proof of Christ's existence. Scientists all around the world discard the Bible as any sort of evidence.

I have no beliefs. I'm just asking questions.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I didn't have a personal encounter with Santa Claus. I had a personal encounter with God.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Describe it to me.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

I have no idea what we are talking about.. as in where this discussion has gone. 

???


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no substantial proof of anything pertaining to this.

So discussing it on a forum will get both of us...nowhere.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're wrong. There's plenty of evidence that argues against both God and Jesus Christ.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

This is one reason I hate my mom.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This is one reason I hate my mom.


You hate the woman that gave you life? Went through nine months of labor for your sorry ass? The woman who probably cooks and cleans for you?

Nice.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This is one reason I hate my mom.


Dont say that. After all who raised you?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beat you to the punch, we think alike, heh.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you just got lucky xP


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the point in describing my personal experience with God to you. Because what I've experienced is not tangible... but in the intangible.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Oops double post. Sorry.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I do. It's not my fault my dad knocked her up.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then (whether you are telling the truth or not) you give me absolutely no reason whatsoever to believe you in any way, shape, or form. You realize this, correct?


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's plenty of "evidence" that argues against everything else.

If there's evidence for both sides, that somewhat ruins both arguments.

As much as I'd love to discuss nothing with you, please, make better use of my time or I will.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that doesnt mean you should hate her.. 

Hate is a strong word you know


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ungrateful little *censored.3.0*er.

Wait until she dies, your adolescent mind will mature eventually.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to. You were the one asking questions. You realize this, do you not?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beat you this time xP


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize you're making about as much sense as a drunken ape right now, right?

'If there's evidence for both sides, that somewhat ruins both arguments.'


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All she does is make my life worse, when I turn 18 I will be glad to move out of this hellhole.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barely.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When she dies I plan on laughing and spitting on her grave.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Would you like some cheese with that whine, young man?

Things could be worse. So what if your mom doesn't let you watch PG-13 movies or stay up past 9:30. You'll get over it. And, in eight years, when you're eighteen, you'll have one hell of a time all by yourself.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize I am a drunken ape, correct?

If there's evidence supporting both sides, you can't say either is fact, which makes both of our points moot.

I'm tired and trying to make sense of some bat**** insane dickwadery coming from you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Would you like some cheese with that whine, young man?
> 
> Things could be worse. So what if your mom doesn't let you watch PG-13 movies or stay up past 9:30. You'll get over it. And, in eight years, when you're eighteen, you'll have one hell of a time all by yourself.


Dude i'm not talking about those sort of things, not even close, she is *censored.4.0* incarnate.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, _I'm_ the one who's bat**** crazy, says the guy who believe in God. Heh.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever read _A Child Called 'It'_?

Read that, then tell me your mother is an incarnate.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Btw fabio, it's 3 years until i'm 18, i'm 15.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm believing what I want to believe and not doing any harm (as an individual, the church as a whole...not so much), and you're saying I'm wrong for doing so?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Btw fabio, it's 3 years until i'm 18, i'm 15.


Like I said, you'll grow out of the adolescence eventually.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say you were wrong (not morally, anyway). You called me bat**** crazy, and I defended myself.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really say that if you don't know my side of the story.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has she ever starved you? Pushed your face against an oven burner? Stabbed you? Beat you within an inch of your life?


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, replace wrong with "crazy", then.

I did not call you crazy, I called your dickwadery crazy.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

The Fourth commandment reads:

Honor Your mother and father...

So you should still honor and love them no matter what, for they are the ones that gave you life and will love you unconditionally. So, hatred isnt the right way to go with this Mega..


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're crazy for believing the Bible, yes.

It's the same thing, basically.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. But it's most likely i'm insane.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

TuxedoSono  says that _*stormcommander*_ is coming!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then shut the *censored.3.0* up.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> The Fourth commandment reads:
> 
> Honor Your mother and father...
> 
> So you should still honor and love them no matter what, for they are the ones that gave you life and will love you unconditionally. So, hatred isnt the right way to go with this Mega..


I'm not christian.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus she technically hates me too since she hates homosexuality and non christians.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if you arent christian you should still honor them.. If there was no high power and if there was no bible or scriptures you should still love and honor your mother mega.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose I'd rather be crazy and a rooster, that way I have an excuse.

Now, was it not you that made that topic about how we cannot judge you because we know absolutely nothing about you?

Please, consider doing the same for us.  I'm terribly sorry the world can't follow suit with your whims, but you're going to have to live with it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do that when she stops treating me like a bag of potato chips.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not judging you. You believe in God, right?

Okay, believing in God is crazy. It's not a judgment, it's what I believe based off of what you do.

And by the way, being a rooster is fun. You get to peck stuff with your pecker, if you catch my drift.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which...is judging.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you say that she hates homosexuality and non-christian's you may be taking that the wrong way.. or taking it too far. I mean just b/c some one believes differently doesnt mean they automatically hate you. Your mom loves you no matter what.. even if it seems like she doesnt. Have you ever tried _talking _ about your beliefs to her and how she should respect them?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never told her.
I'd get grounded, forced to read the bible, and possibly disowned.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well before you make those assumptions you could at least try it. Before even explaining you should tell her to please respect your feelings and opinions. It wouldnt hurt to try.

I mean I am a christian, but just b/c someone doesnt believe the same thing a me doesnt make me hate or disown them in my eyes. 

Try it


----------



## -C*- (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not risking it, i'll wait until i'm 18 then tell her, my mom is the stereotypical republican that hates homosexuality, black people, ect. mine and her views on life are the complete opposite.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

TuxedoSono  sees _*Grawr*_ coming!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could still talk to her about it. You never know what will happen.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothnx


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright..


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

TuxedoSono  could've sworn that _*stormcommander*_ or _*Grawr*_ was coming but TuxedoSono  was wrong.

False alarm!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2009)

Alright:

Due to my religion, i would advise that you go to church, but i don't think your parents should force you into doing something you don't want to. But if your forced to go anyway, instead of wasting 2 hours, try listening, it's alot better than zoning out or staring at the ceiling.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 24, 2009)

Simple question, simple answer.

Don't.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe your mum just wants you to be involved in something you believe in? Maybe if you find a group that's agnostic that you could hang out with or something, your mum would be okay. It might be one of those days where the mum needs to make her kids get up and get involved.

It annoys me too, those days.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Mar 26, 2009)

i drum whole time XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 27, 2009)

Cocoa said:
			
		

> Maybe your mum just wants you to be involved in something you believe in?


Except for the fact that she doesn't believe in it...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe you should just say that you are going over to your friends and will be back sunday afternoon.


----------



## Suaure (Mar 28, 2009)

You must....RUN AWAY!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

I GOT A IDEA.
Tell her your the anti-christ and if you go there your skin will melt off.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 28, 2009)

Your mom shouldn't doesn't have the right to FORCE you to do something like that if its not what you believe or what you want to do.

Thats just like Forcing a little kid to go to a funeral. its not right.

Call CPS


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 28, 2009)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> Your mom shouldn't doesn't have the right to FORCE you to do something like that if its not what you believe or what you want to do.
> 
> Thats just like Forcing a little kid to go to a funeral. its not right.
> 
> Call CPS


That's pretty moronic.
Anyways, I already came to a conclusion.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well you should go.
> 
> It's not that bad at all.


Yeah. And maybe you'll convert.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 28, 2009)

Or, you'll all just shut up, seeing as she's already made up her mind.

Holy *censored.2.0*.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 2, 2009)

*censored.2.0*.

She wants to take me to church today. o-o


----------



## Nightray (Apr 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> *censored.2.0*.
> 
> She wants to take me to church today. o-o


Oh no! jump into my arms and we'll fly away xDDD

Wow, Are you gonna go to church? xP


----------



## Thunder (Apr 2, 2009)

...Hasn't this topic died yet? o.e


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 2, 2009)

Slap her in her faces and call her a whore.

You're welcome too. Advice doesn't come as good as this.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Slap her in her faces and call her a whore.
> 
> You're welcome too. Advice doesn't come as good as this.


This.


----------



## John102 (Apr 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> *censored.2.0*.
> 
> She wants to take me to church today. o-o


today is Thursday though.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 2, 2009)

just because u dont believe in that religion doesnt mean u should deny it completely just go to inform yourself on why you dont  believe it              i just hope your not 1 of those people who think their hardcore cuz they say they dont beleive in religion i hate those dumb kids they r just tryin 2 b cool          but its still good to be informed on what the religion REALLY is


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 2, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> just because u dont believe in that religion doesnt mean u should deny it completely just go to inform yourself on why you dont  believe it              i just hope your not 1 of those people who think their hardcore cuz they say they dont beleive in religion i hate those dumb kids they r just tryin 2 b cool          but its still good to be informed on what the religion REALLY is


Wow ever heard of punctuations? That would make your message more comprehensible.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 2, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> just because u dont believe in that religion doesnt mean u should deny it completely just go to inform yourself on why you dont  believe it              i just hope your not 1 of those people who think their hardcore cuz they say they dont beleive in religion i hate those dumb kids they r just tryin 2 b cool          but its still good to be informed on what the religion REALLY is


I apologize, but not all of us are fluent in stupid.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> comptongnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully. :O


----------



## Nate (Apr 3, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> just because u dont believe in that religion doesnt mean u should deny it completely just go to inform yourself on why you dont  believe it              i just hope your not 1 of those people who think their hardcore cuz they say they dont beleive in religion i hate those dumb kids they r just tryin 2 b cool          but its still good to be informed on what the religion REALLY is


ya i totly agre wit u


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 3, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> just because u dont believe in that religion doesnt mean u should deny it completely just go to inform yourself on why you dont  believe it              i just hope your not 1 of those people who think their hardcore cuz they say they dont beleive in religion i hate those dumb kids they r just tryin 2 b cool          but its still good to be informed on what the religion REALLY is


What the *censored.3.0*?
Those people are as bad as the damn hypo-christians.

I have reasons as to why I'm agnostic...*doh


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 4, 2009)

well:

1 its ur life
2 u hav to choose stuff on ur own in the future so y not start now
3 u can't be force to go some where u want to go
4 throw a sicky
5 lock urself in ur room and don't come out
6 take over ur life



<small><small>i am not responsible for any death, nameing and or pain that may ocer after takin my advice</small></small>


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 4, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Slap her in her faces and call her a whore.
> 
> You're welcome too. Advice doesn't come as good as this.


.


----------



## Leslie141 (Apr 4, 2009)

what does agnostic mean?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 4, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> what does agnostic mean?


It means type it into google and take five seconds to look it up.


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm getting a new cell phone.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 4, 2009)

I GOT A DSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 4, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I'm getting a new cell phone.


What kind?


----------

